# (PiC) Porsche GT2 Convertible??????????????



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

K' guys, spotted this "Carrera GT2" Cabriolet. Didn't know Porsche makes any GT2 convertible.

Base on the headlights. I would assume this "GT2" is a 00~01 996 model since the "Boxster-Style" headlights are no longer available for all 2002+ 911S (However, 01 996 Turbo do carry the current headlights design)

Thoughts?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

he should of aimed for the best "Carrera GT" 


Edit: Hell you can now buy a automatic porsche convertible so why not a GT2 convertible? :dunno:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> he should of aimed for the best "Carrera GT"
> 
> Edit: Hell you can now buy a automatic porsche convertible so why not a GT2 convertible? :dunno:


Last night I saw a guy in a 318 with fake xenons and a huge muffler. I shook my head in shame. It's sad enough that people do these things to Civics, but to German luxury cars?!


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> K' guys, spotted this "Carrera GT2" Cabriolet. Didn't know Porsche makes any GT2 convertible.
> 
> Base on the headlights. I would assume this "GT2" is a 00~01 996 model since the "Boxster-Style" headlights are no longer available for all 2002+ 911S (However, 01 996 Turbo do carry the current headlights design)
> 
> Thoughts?


What a loser.  :bustingup

Good thing I wasn't there, I would have done something similar to this

How to call a poseur out


----------

